# مكافحة حشرات فى الامارات شعاع المدينة



## فرى مسوقة (23 مارس 2020)

مكافحة حشرات فى الامارات 0502783772شعاع المدينة


يوجد عدّة أنواع من الحشرات التي تفضّل العيش في المنازل، وتظهر بكثرة في فصل الصّيف، فتسبب العديد من المشاكل لساكني المنزل، فمنها ما يثير الاشمئزاز، ومنها ما ما يزعجهم بلسعاته، ويقضّ على نومهم، ومنها ما هو مؤذٍ فيتلف أثاث المنزل، 

ولذلك اذا تواجدت حشرات بمنزلك لابد من الاستعانة بشركة متخصصة فى ابادة الحشرات واقدم لكم اليوم الفؤادافضل شركات مكافحة الحشرات فى الامارات وايضا مكافحة حشرات ابوظبى و مكافحة حشرات دبى ومكافحة حشرات الشارقة ولاتنسوا ايضا مكافحة حشرات عجمان 


أنواع حشرات المنزل

النّمل النمل 

هي هي حشرات صغيرة، تعيش بأعداد كبيرة، ومنها ما هو أكبر حجماً ويمتلك أجنحة، ولكنّ النّوع المنتشر في البيوت هو الصغير، وليس له أجنحة، وتعيش هذه الكائنات في الثقوب الموجودة في الجدران، أو الأثاث الخشبي وما شابه، وتهجم على فتات الأطعمة على الأرض وتنقلها إلى بيوتها، وللتخلّص منها ينصح بسكب الخّل عند مدخل تجمعها لعدّة مرات، حتى تختفي من المنزل، كما يمكن استخدام زيت الشاي بالطريقة نفسها فقط للقضاء على النمل اتصلوا على شركة مكافحة الرمة الامارات او شركة مكافحة النمل الابيض الامارات . 


الصراصير
الصراصير كائنات كبيرة نسبيّاً، ولها قرون استشعار طويلة، مما يجعلها منظراً مرعباً، ومثيراً للاشمئزاز في المنزل، وبالرّغم من أن يغطيها طبقة قاسيّة تحميها من المبيدات الحشريّة، إلا أنّ قشور الخيار كفيلة بقتلها، وإبعادها عن المنزل للتخلص منها اتصلوا على شركة مكافحة الصراصير الامارات. 


البق

حشرة صغيرة تتغذى على دم الإنسان، وتنشط في الليل كثيراً، وتسبب له الألم والحكّة، وللتخلّص منها يجب تعقيم المنزل بالكلور، وتشميس الأغطية، والسجاجيد بشكل مستمر معكم شركة مكافحة البق الامارات . 

البعوض

حشرات صغيرة طائرة، تنتشر في الأماكن التي يوجد بها ماء، وأماكن تربية الحيوانات، والمستنقعات، لسعتها مؤلمة، وتترك أثراً على الجلد، كما أنّ العديد من أنواعها تنقل أمراض خطيرة للإنسان مثل الملاريا، وللتخلّص منها ينصح بغلي بعض أوراق النّعناع، ووضع المغلي في علبة رذاذ، ورشّ المنزل به، فسيكون معطراً للمنزل، وطارداً للبعوض في الوقت ذاته، ولتجنّب لسعاته أثناء النّوم، ينصح بوضع بعض أوراق النّعاع بجانب السّرير او استعن بشركة متخصصة شركة مكافحة البعوض الامارات.


نصائح لإبعاد الحشرات عن المنزل 

تظهر الحشرات في المنزل نتيجة توفر ظروف ملائمة لمعيشتها، وبالتّالي يجب اتّباع هذه النّصائح من إبعادها عنه. الحافظة على نظافة المنزل، وذلك بالمسح، والشطف، والتعقيم من وقت لآخر. حفظ الأطعمة في علب حفظ الطّعام، وعدم تركها مكشوفة، وإزالة أي بقايا أو فتات تسقط على الأرض أثناء تناول الطّعام. إصلاح أي تسرّب للماء في المنزل. التّخلصّ من النّفايات بشكل يومي، وعدم تركها تتجمع في المطبخ، أو أي مكان في المنزل. تهوية المنزل يوميّاً، وفتح الشبابيك كي تدخل أشعة الشّمس. إصلاح أي ثقوب أو شقوق في الجدران الخارجيّة للمنزل. وضع شبك على النوافذ.

الفؤاد ل مكافحة حشرات الامارات


خدمتنا بعجمان

شركة تنظيف عجمان و شركة تنظيف موكيت عجمان و شركة تنظيف سجاد عجمان و شركة تنظيف بالبخار عجمان و شركة تنظيف كنب عجمان و شركة تنظيف شقق عجمان و شركات تنظيف المنازل عجمان و شركة مكافحة حشرات عجمان
شركة تنظيف خزانات الفجيرة
شركة تنظيف كنب الفجيرة
شركة تنظيف فلل الفجيرة



تابعونا 
http://abjada.com
​


----------

